
KaTeX – Fast math typesetting for the web - tejasmanohar
https://github.com/Khan/KaTeX
======
vlad003
Can I just add $$x^2$$ to my text and have KaTeX render it automatically (like
MathJax does), or do I have to use katex.render() directly?

~~~
tejasmanohar
katex.render() if I recall.

